# Diagrama de audio Soundking AA3000CXD01



## Miguel Ortiz (Nov 7, 2018)

Hola*,* trabajo en la agencia de rock cubana y allí solo tengo plantas  chinas de 1600*,* 2000 y 3000w pero todas tienen la misma tarjeta o circuito*,* necesito el diagrama para poder repararlas*,* tengo unas cuantas rotas y no hay mas*,* el modelo de tarjeta es AA3000CXD01*,* les agradecería la ayuda*.* Saludos*.* Miguel de Cuba*.*


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 7, 2018)

Deberias poner el modelo de la potencia, mas que de la placa.
Por otro lado quizss podamos ayudarte si pones mas informacion y fotos de las placas a reparar.
Podrias medir las que estan funcionando y comparar valores con las que no


----------



## endryc1 (Nov 8, 2018)

Esto es lo que tengo de esos amplificadores. Saludos.


----------



## Miguel Ortiz (Nov 11, 2018)

Ok, aquí las fotos de las plantas y el modelo es AA3000C


DJ T3 dijo:


> Deberias poner el modelo de la potencia, mas que de la placa.
> Por otro lado quizás podamos ayudarte si pones mas información y fotos de las placas a reparar.
> Podrías medir las que están funcionando y comparar valores con las que no


 
Ok ya lo hice y tengo una planta a la que le he revisado todo los componentes pero no se por que cada ves que la pruebo se me pone en corte y se lleva un transistor pnp y después salta el fusible de la fuente, una ves se fue el positivo y la otra el negativo, pienso que hay algo que está en corte en la misma salida pero no lo encuentro, parece que está pasando voltaje al centro y pone en corte el uno de los pnp de potencia.


----------



## xisto (Nov 16, 2018)

Compañero tengo un amigo con ese 3000 roto por no encontramos  los mjl 21195 y 21196 de la salida y sus resistores térmicos, estos últimos son finos así que no puedo cambiarlas por las estándares que  con suerte consigo. En mi caso tengo los 2sc5200 y 1943 con respecto a sustituir las finales pero no le llegan a los tobillos a esos mjl. Mi solución es bajar un poco la fuente para que él pueda seguir utilizando su amplificador pero en ese caso dejaría de ser un 3000


----------



## endryc1 (Nov 19, 2018)

Por eso me puse a armar class D.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 19, 2018)

O van a tener que volver a los transistores en serie


----------



## Miguel Ortiz (Nov 23, 2018)

xisto dijo:


> Compañero tengo un amigo con ese 3000 roto por no encontramos  los mjl 21195 y 21196 de la salida y sus resistores térmicos, estos últimos son finos así que no puedo cambiarlas por las estándares que  con suerte consigo. En mi caso tengo los 2sc5200 y 1943 con respecto a sustituir las finales pero no le llegan a los tobillos a esos mjl. Mi solución es bajar un poco la fuente para que él pueda seguir utilizando su amplificador pero en ese caso dejaría de ser un 3000



*O*k amigo*,* creo que esa planta es una europea RAN*,* yo tengo 3 o 4 npn de esos*,* disipan 200w*,* son unos salvajes pero puedes poner un transistor mas de los 5200 y a1946*,* éstos disipan 150 *W* con 15  *A* no son tan malos*. ¿ T*ienes el plano de la planta *?*


----------



## Lescaille92 (Abr 19, 2022)

Nesecito el plano de la potencia del amplificador soundking aa 3000, transitorisado


----------

